# DMS Launch ?



## danthe (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai téléchargé hier la version yosémite 10.10 sur mon 27". Au redémarrage ce matin une fenêtre m'avertit que DMS Launch ne peut pas s'ouvrir, et que j'aurais à réinstaller ce logiciel...Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est et ce que je dois faire?
Cordialement
danthe


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Il me semble que c'est un truc en lien avec DivX Player....

Soit tu mets à jour DivX Player, soit tu le supprimes et ça devrait supprimer ce message d'erreur lors du chargement de DMS launch


----------



## danthe (25 Octobre 2014)

Merci beaucoup Rémy, 
Je vais mettre à jour DivX player et je te tiens au courant. 
Cordialement 
Danthe


----------



## danthe (26 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est un truc en lien avec DivX Player....
> 
> Soit tu mets à jour DivX Player, soit tu le supprimes et ça devrait supprimer ce message d'erreur lors du chargement de DMS launch


Bonjour Rémy, 
Il semble que le problème soit réglé depuis cette mise à jour. Je te remercie infiniment.
Danthe


----------

